# gtalk anyone?

## Strowi

Hi,

i was just wondering if anyone already tested the new gtalk linux client ?

http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Phoronix/~3/eHsxLtmO2V0/vr.php

It's only a deb with a couple of libs in it for now, but maybe it can work on gentoo also?

----------

## Ant P.

Doesn't Pidgin already support video chat over XMPP?

----------

## Strowi

well within jabber yes.. maybe but never really consistent ...never got it working because of some errors in video codecs and/or pidgin. 

As far as i can see the above is a plugin for browsers like firefox/xulrunner/iceweasel..

----------

## livibetter

 *Strowi wrote:*   

> well within jabber yes.. maybe but never really consistent ...never got it working because of some errors in video codecs and/or pidgin. 
> 
> As far as i can see the above is a plugin for browsers like firefox/xulrunner/iceweasel..

 

I installed the Debian amd64 package in Firefox and Chromium (both report plugins are enabled correctly) but it contains a 32-bit program (plugins, the .so, are indeed 64-bit build), which is required for plugins to communicate with, I could not use it because my system is a pure 64-bit not multilib. I really believe you can run it on Gentoo if you have a 32-bit system (Google does give 32-bit package, right?) or a 64-bit multilib.

----------

## Strowi

wouldn't nspluginwrapper be a solution? where did you put the files?

opt/google -> /opt/google

usr/lib/firefox -> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox

anything else? what about the xulrunner*-files?

----------

## livibetter

 *Strowi wrote:*   

> wouldn't nspluginwrapper be a solution?

 

I don't know can nspluginwrapper wrap a program? That program is not a ns plugin. I think it resides outside of browser domain. Have you tried to install that package since you already peek into it? It's not hard to install manually, here is what I did.

Edit: I just checked nspluginwrapper's ebuild, it has app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs dependency. So, pure 64-bit has no way to run it, end of story. And I don't think you will need the nspluginwrapper since the plugins are already 64-bit. The 32-bit program should have no problem to be brought up by the 64-bit plugins as long as you are using multilib profile.

----------

## Strowi

thx for the link!

No doesn't seem to work, as soon as i copy the stuff to the plugin-directory i get some ld-inconsitency-errors...

Itested it on ubuntu, it depends on glew, but it worked fine after downloading the libglew-deb.

guess we'll have to wait for google to fix that mess

----------

## Strowi

looks like the got new packages for 32/64bit.. http://www.google.com/chat/video/download.html?hl=en-GB

----------

## livibetter

 *Strowi wrote:*   

> looks like the got new packages for 32/64bit.. http://www.google.com/chat/video/download.html?hl=en-GB

 

The file dates are 8/31, seems so. But the plugins crashed my FF4 beta 6pre. Anyways, it still won't work for me (non-multilib) because `GoogleTalkPlugin` is still a 32-bit program.

----------

